# Sex at that time of the month



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to know if the no sexy time is a mans choice or the womans choice. 

Ladies, Do you turn off the sex (PIV) for your period or are you open to it. In the shower or with a towel down. 
If you are into it, does this go for oral on you?

Gentlemen, Does the idea of having sex (PIV or going down on her) go out the door when she is on her period?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Unaware said:


> I want to know if the no sexy time is a mans choice or the womans choice.
> 
> Ladies, Do you turn off the sex (PIV) for your period or are you open to it. In the shower or with a towel down.
> *If you are into it, does this go for oral on you?*
> ...


Oral for her while on the rag? Are you serious? 

I can't imagine anyone actually does that.

FWIW, my girl and I are both open to it, but like most health man-woman relationships, it's her body when it comes to PIV, so it's always up to her....but she really enjoys it.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

tulsy said:


> Oral for her while on the rag? Are you serious?
> 
> I can't imagine anyone actually does that.


There are guys who love it.


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an extremely difficult cycle. If we ruled out period sex, there would be two weeks in every month where we couldn't have sex. So, yeah. Sex while bleeding is fine. Sometimes we require a bit more lube because, oddly enough, a woman can be drier during her period.

That said, I don't care for the idea of oral sex while I'm menstruating. I would be too worried/distracted by the idea. And nauseated. I'm no prude, but that's a bit over the top. Maybe vampires are into it tho.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

It would always be my wife's choice.

If she wanted it all, lock, stock and barrel, that's what we did.

I didn't really care, because afterward she would excuse herself to the bathroom, and after cleaning herself up, she would return with a warm, damp towel and clean me off as well. We would always put a thick bath sheet down or she would nearly always be on top.

If she was feeling a bit crampy, or not in the mood for PIV sex, but still frisky, I would play with and suck on her breasts and nipples until she had an orgasm, (Yes, she would have a "boob" orgasm, as she claimed and called them), :scratchhead: .
Then she would return the favor by generously giving me a BJ. 

But I never recall her going back down on me once PIV sex began, and I certainly never gave her oral while the red river was flowing. 

We also had other activities that were nearly just as good.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mind piv but unfortunately she closes up shop.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's off limits during those few days. The cramping is very intense and the last thing I want to do is inflict more pain onto my body. My husband is open to it, I'm not.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I don't care. Wife used to be up for it. Not it is a closed shop for 2 weeks every month and is not even worth asking (funny how her period expanded from 1 week to 2 weeks). Not that the other weeks are much more reliable in that regard.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

My SO and I neither one mind it. 

Although its a lot less "wild" if you will.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Unaware said:


> I want to know if the no sexy time is a mans choice or the womans choice.
> 
> Ladies, Do you turn off the sex (PIV) for your period or are you open to it. In the shower or with a towel down.
> If you are into it, does this go for oral on you?
> ...


It's called earning your red wings.

I have gone down on her during, freshly how of the shower and only the upper part. That was also when we were first married and she was going down on me regularly as part of foreplay. 

PIV would be ok, in the shower. But getting blood on the bed sheets crosses some boundaries for me.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Unaware said:


> There are guys who love it.


I agree....its forbidden and they want it.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

Wife here, I hold off piv then. Bottom line I just don't feel really sexy during that time, rather gross instead. But no worries, hubs is well taken care if with just about him nights instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

No PIV - mutual decision....neither of us are into it. Hubs gets lots of oral though....I jokingly call it "Father's Day Week"


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I think my SO would do oral if we were in the shower, but stay near the top. I'm almost certain he would...


----------



## Arioch (Jul 9, 2013)

Never had any issues here, red wings included, but I am 100% carnivorous. I wouldn't press the issue if my SO felt it was dirty or an unsexy time for her.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

I get really horny at that time, and there is nothing like an O to relive the cramping. :smthumbup:
Never had a guy that was into it until recently.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

tulsy said:


> Oral for her while on the rag? Are you serious?
> 
> I can't imagine anyone actually does that.


A tampon takes care of the potential mess.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

Unaware said:


> I get really horny at that time, and there is nothing like an O to relive the cramping. :smthumbup:
> Never had a guy that was into it until recently.


My wife also found that a good long, deep thrusting sex session would shorten her period by a day or two. 

I guess all that vigorous activity would knock some stuff loose sooner.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Unaware said:


> I want to know if the no sexy time is a mans choice or the womans choice.
> 
> Ladies, Do you turn off the sex (PIV) for your period or are you open to it. In the shower or with a towel down.
> If you are into it, does this go for oral on you?
> ...


Before I hit Mid Life ...the thought of having sex when in the RED was not something I would even consider... then WOW... I was DYING to do it - right through my period...I expressed how I was feeling to him....and he just said..."get out the red towel" -- doesn't bother him at all.. 

I do hold back when it's heavy... but light... Nahhh... Then when it's over.. I tell him to NOT look.. and I clean him up ... He assures me he wouldn't be grossed out anyway.

NO red wings though! Oh NO ! He doesn't crave oral THAT bad.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> A tampon takes care of the potential mess.


I agree. No issue at all if there's a tampon.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I can't speak for other women but he'd have to be down there for a few hours to have blood all over his face! We never do anything on my heaviest days (my choice not his) and I don't like cunnilingus during that time either. During light days I am ok with it as long as I've just been in the bath.

H doesn't care as long as I'm willing! I'm definitely the prude in this situation.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I cramp pretty badly during the first couple days so I'm really too sick to try. After that sex is good with me. Husband on the other hand does NOT like it. 

He gets blow jobs, or boob sex.

My periods are about 7 days, so "cranky time" stinks for me. Even a few days after that he is still a little gun shy. 

Everyone once in a while I can talk him into after day 5. But he isn't as into it, and it's different because we have to be careful not to make a mess. So nothing too wild. Afterwards he closes his eyes while I clean him up. 

Sometimes I just can't wait and I force the issue, sometimes I just wait until day 7 or later like a good girl and get over it.

No oral here during the rest of the month, so I'm pretty sure husband would rather die then get his red wings. 

My birthday falls right on my heaviest flow day this year. :/ Poopy. I was so hoping for some sex.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I cramp pretty badly during the first couple days so I'm really too sick to try. After that sex is good with me. Husband on the other hand does NOT like it.
> 
> He gets blow jobs, or boob sex.
> 
> ...


Have you considered the Beppy Sponge or a diaphragm? My friend uses these all the time, I recommend the sponge. That way there would be less to clean up if anything at all.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

That oral thing is out of the question. I love now when he does oral but I don't even like to give or receive without a shower first. It is not happening during the red letter days.

As far as PIV, we have a few time. Actually it was because we were trying so hard to conceive that we thought what the heck -- we tried everything else. It felt really really good, relieve my cramps but my gyn said should not make it a habit because something about risk of infection.

ETA: that picture that somebody post is the most disgusting thing I have seen on TAM.


----------



## MrsTitoFrito (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm extremely crabby the week before and a couple days in going into my period so that usually wards MrTitoFrito from pawing at me. Plus, the first couple of days are the worst for me. Having sex is the last thing on my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

Anon1111 said:


> I don't care. Wife used to be up for it. Not it is a closed shop for 2 weeks every month and is not even worth asking (funny how her period expanded from 1 week to 2 weeks). Not that the other weeks are much more reliable in that regard.


This can and does happen, you know. Hormones are wacky as heck. I used to be a 6-7 day cycle kind of girl. Now I am an 11-12 day cycle kind of old lady.  

Seriously, fellas. You have no idea how weird the hormonal stuff can get.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Sex during that time of the month helps me with the painful cramps i get. I wouldn't let him do oral during even if he wanted to. I just put down a towel down before..


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Always been my DW choice. Definitely no oral, normally no PIV during the start and during heavy flow. 
This weekend she thew me. Suggested we 'experiment' I looked confused. "You know, anal, as long as you don't mind me keeping my tampon in" I guess she was particularly horny. I was pleased to help out. 3 times over the weekend .


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Batman4691 said:


> My wife also found that a good long, deep thrusting sex session would shorten her period by a day or two.
> 
> *I guess all that vigorous activity would knock some stuff loose sooner.*


Trying Out the Belt Massager, Take 2 Vintage - Vintage Bazaar, Chicago - YouTube

:lol: I couldn't help myself. tears


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I get crazy horny during my cycle so he wouldn't be able to hold me off even if he wanted to! I use softcups so nothing is off limits for us. He doesn't like when he can feel the cup though so while he will tolerate it, if it's a lighter day, we just pull it and go balls to the walls


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm to sex and oral when she's on her period. It actually helps her to relieve the cramps so usually her period is week of little above average activity.

She also says that feeling is different (better) down there since she's all swollen.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, the sensation is definitely different. And for me at least, it not only reduces the discomfort but reduces the length of my period by as much as 2-3 days.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

It's interesting to see so many viewpoints and responses on this.

There is no way I could/would allow C to put his mouth on my lady bits during my period...bleh blood tastes like pennies. Plus blood in my opinion has a smell, and I won't subject him to that. 
As far as PIV, or any other forms or any other sexual acts we are all in, as long as I'm not too crampy and tired. He used to be a little weirded out by it,but now we just stick to the shower, or throw a towel down usually not the first days of my period. He is very understanding, which is always appreciated and can be rewarded afterward


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

For years my husband used to not care how heavy it was, he was all for sex (neither of us would even consider him going down on me though). Then all of a sudden he got grossed out having sex while I had my period. Then he told me it was only when I had heavy flow. At first I wouldn't have sex with him until my period was over. I felt too self conscious that I grossed him out. Just what every woman wants to hear from her husband. 

Now we have sex during my period, but only on my lighter days. I stick to giving him blow jobs when it's heavy.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I've never been with a guy, (not that I've been with many) that wasn't willing to have PIV sex when my Aunt Flo was in town. XWS included. I have never gave a man his red wings though. I guess if he wanted it that bad, I would but it's not my thing at all.


----------

